
Japan Plans a Moon Base by 2020, Built by Robots for Robots - jaybol
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-05/japan-wants-moon-base-2020-built-robots-robots
======
kristianp
Because I'm not in the U.S., that link gets me a 404 error, because popsci.com
redirects to the local version, which doesn't have that article.

